# Solopilken



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2007)

Dorschangeln – ob vom Kutter oder vom Boot aus, kann man mit vielen Methoden. Gerade in den letzten Jahren ist dabei das sogenannte „jiggen“, also das angeln mit hakenlosem Pilker und Beifängern, immer populärer geworden. Sicherlich nicht zu Unrecht, vor allem dann, wenn man es auf eine möglichst hohe Ausbeute abgesehen hat. Ich selber angle aber lieber mit Solopilkern. Man fängt ebenfalls seine Fische, und es macht (zumindest mir) einfach mehr Spaß. Es ist direkter, feiner, spannender (wie gesagt: In meinen Augen))

Der Solopilker funktioniert am besten auf der Andriftseite. Um den Pilker optimal anbieten zu können, muss zuerst das Gerät stimmen:

>>Pilker zwischen 20 und 50 Gramm
>>Ruten 2,70m bis 3,30m, WG max. 100 Gramm, besser 50 – 80
>>Geflochtene Schnur mit einer Tragkraft zwischen 7 und 10 Kilo
>>Vernünftige, salzwasserfeste Spinnrolle

*Die Methoden​**„Klassisch Pilken“ in der Andrift*
Diese klassische Methode funktioniert eigentlich immer, vor allem dann wenn die Dorsche Kleinfisch rauben (bevorzugt helle Farbe verwenden). Sind die Fische am aktiven rauben, können sie den hochgeführten Pilker schon aus großer Entfernung sehen. Stehen sie zwar auf Fisch, sind aber nicht aktiv, kann dieser aggressive Führungsstil die Fisch neugierig machen und zum Biss verleiten.

Der Pilker wird soweit wie möglich ausgeworfen und auf Grund absinken lassen. Dabei die Schnur immer leicht in den Fingern halten. Zum einen um den Grundkontakt gleich zu spüren, zum anderen weil immer wieder Dorsche auf den absinkenden Pilker beißen und man diese nur so mitkriegt. 

Nach dem Grundkontakt sofort Schnur straffen und mit der Rute den Pilker weit hochreißen. Die Rutenspitze oben stehen lassen (bei schnellerer Drift muss man auch etwas Schnur aufkurbeln) und dann bei gerade nicht ganz gestraffter Schnur mit der Rutenspitze dem absinkenden Pilker folgen. Die meisten Dorsche beißen in dieser Absinkphase. Um die Bisse da optimal mitzubekommen, ist es ratsam immer einen Finger an der Schnur zu haben. Jedes „kleine ruckeln/zuppeln“ sollte angeschlagen werden: 
Dorsche spucken den Pilker so schnell wieder aus wie sie ihn nehmen!

Nach erneutem Grundkontakt die Schnur wieder straffen und dann wie beschrieben weitermachen, bis der Pilker das Boot/den Kutter erreicht hat. Dann erneut auswerfen und so weiter bis zum Biß oder abhupen.

Steht man an Bug oder Heck kann man den Pilker noch in die Abdrift hinein angeln und somit die Chancen erhöhen (Abdriftangeln siehe später).

*„Blinkerpilken“ in der Andrift*
Diese Methode funktioniert vor allem dann, wenn die Dorsche bodennah rauben und Krebse oder Würmer fressen (bevorzugt dunkle Farbe verwenden!). 

Wie beim klassischen Pilken den Pilker soweit wie möglich auswerfen und auf Grundsinken lassen (Schnurkontakt mit dem Finger nicht vergessen). Statt aber den Pilker hochzureißen wie beim klassischen Pilken, wird diesen wie ein Blinker beim Küstenangeln geführt. Also gerade so schnell einkurbeln, dass der Pilker etwas schneller läuft als die Drift. Dabei dann immer wieder mal den Pilker “durchsacken“ lassen, um wieder Grundkontakt zu bekommen. 

Auch bei dieser Methode muss bei jedem zuppeln angeschlagen werden. Bisse kommen oft nicht hart, sondern machen sich durch ein „schwerer werden“ oder leichtes ziehen bemerkbar. Wer jetzt nicht anschlägt, bekomm auch den Fisch nicht!

*„Mischmethoden“ in der Andrift*
Beide Methoden können natürlich beliebig mit einander gemischt werden. Man kann z. B. direkt nach dem auswerfen zuerst aggressiv hoch pilken, um dann zwischendurch den Pilker wie einen Blinker zu führen, und dann wieder Pilkbewegungen einzustreuen.

*Merke:​*Je weiter der Köder vom Boot/Kutter weg ist, je tiefer das Wasser und je schneller die Drift, desto höher und aggressiver muss man pilken!​
Beim Solopilken in der Abdrift wird’s schwieriger, da greife ich dann auch gerne mal zu Beifängern, man kann einfach „fauler angeln“. Hier fallen dann die Pilkergewichte höher aus, da zum einen Tiefe/Abdrift schwerere Pilker bedingt, wenn man zudem noch Beifänger dran hat, diese noch mehr Gewicht benötigen um dem (Strömungs)Auftrieb entgegen zu wirken und kontrolliert angeln zu können. Daher kann es auch sein, dass man hier - jenach Strömung/Tiefe Ruten mit bis zu 150 Gramm WG und entsprechend schwere(re) Pilker braucht. Im Normalfall kommt man aber auch hier mit Pilökern bis max. 100 Gramm aus, im Normalfall nehme ich meist Geewichte zwischen 50 und 80 Gramm.

*„Aktiv Angeln“ in der Abdrift*
Statt den Pilker weit auszuwerfen, wird er in der Abdrift (je nach Tiefe/Strömung) an der Bordwand abgelassen oder nur ein paar Meter ausgeschlenzt.

Auch hier kann man „klassisch pilken“. Dabei auch hier den Pilker kontrolliert (Schnur durch die Finger ablassen) auf Grund sinken lassen. Direkt nach dem aufkommen auf den Grund Rolle schließen und den Köder anheben. Da der Köder jetzt direkt unter dem Boot ist und zudem der Wasserdruck der Abdrift auf der Schnur lastet, wird aber der Pilker nicht so aggressiv hochgerissen wie in der Andrift. Direkt nach dem hochreißen folgt man dem absinken Pilker mit der Rutenspitze bis zum Biss oder erneutem Grundkontakt. 

Durch den Wasserdruck muss man immer wieder Schnur nachgeben, damit der Pilker den Grund noch erreicht. Kann man den Pilker nicht kontrolliert führen bzw. spürt beim absinken und Schnurnachgeben den Grund nicht mehr, wird er eingeholt und erneut wie beschreiben angefangen.

*„Passiv Angeln“ in der Abdrift*
Auch in der Abdrift kann man passiver angeln. Dazu wird der Pilker wie oben beschrieben an der Bordwand abgelassen. Statt aber aktiv zu pilken, wird der Köder jetzt nur leicht mit der Rutenspitze bewegt. Je nach Tiefe und Drift kann es dabei sinnvoll sein, nicht mit erhobener, sondern mit gesenkten Rutenspitze und statt mit vertikalen mit horizontalen Bewegungen zu angeln.

Sehr oft funktioniert es auch hervorragend, wenn man den Pilker in der Abdrift gar nicht bewegt, sondern nur „hängen“ lässt. Auch hier gilt: Immer wieder Schnur nachgeben, damit der Köder möglichst dicht am Grund spielt und den Köder einholen, sobald man keine Kontrolle mehr hat.

Auch wenn man in der Abdrift die Bisse teilweise durch den direkten Schnurkontakt besser mitbekommt, sollte man auch hier konsequent jeden Zupfer, jedes Ziehen anschlagen. 

*Die Angler die mehr Fische fangen, haben meist nicht mehr Bisse, sondern bekommen diese nur besser mit. Also immer kontrolliert angeln!!​*


----------



## hotte50 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

liest sich ja sehr Interessant, das ganze. Insbesondere für einen Meeresangel-Neuling wie mich. 

Noch besser wär's, Du würdest einen kostenlosen praktischen Bootsangelkurs veranstalten......

....ich melde mich dafür schon mal an....ja  ? :vik:

wäre doch bestimmt ein tolles Gefühl, als Oberhäuptling hier vom Board deine Erfahrungen an Greenhörner wie mich zu vermitteln  .....oder ? :q


----------



## BennyO (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Klasse Idde.
So haben es Einsteiger bestimmt nicht so schwer.
Find ich klasse




Gruß Benny


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*



> Noch besser wär's, Du würdest einen kostenlosen praktischen Bootsangelkurs veranstalten......


Prinzipiell gerne, das Problem bei solchen Sachen ist immer der Zeitfaktor.

Denn es sollten da auch mindestens 30 Leute zusammen kommen, dass man nen Kutter komplett chartern kann.  

Und die guten Kutter sind meist übers Wochenende ausgebucht, so dass man da seeehr lange Vorlaufzeiten hätte. Und dann müssten die Interessenten an dem Tag auch gerade Zeit haben - alles nicht so einfach zu regeln.

Aber daher erstmal die theoretische Einführung hier )


----------



## Marcel1409 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Oh ja, da würd ich denn auch gerne mitmachen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Wie wenn Du das brauchen würdest)

Davon ab:
Hier wurde das Solopilken beschrieben (weils mir am meisten Spass macht), nicht wie man am meisten Dorsche fängt!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Ich bin eigendlich nur Jigger, hab mir aber jetzt ne neue "Solo-Pilk-Ausrüstung" zugelegt und werde sie am Sonntag das erste mal zum Einsatz bringen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Müssten wir mal zu zweit so ne Tour organisieren, Du fürs Jiggen, ich fürs solopilken ))


----------



## hotte50 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Müssten wir mal zu zweit so ne Tour organisieren, Du fürs Jiggen, ich fürs solopilken ))




NIX DA.....zu zweit |abgelehn

die 30 Leutz kriegen wir doch locker zusammen bis zum Herbst oder so.....:g#6


----------



## BennyO (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Wäre keine schlechte Idee.
Würde an so einer Tour auch teilnehmen, oder soll die spiziell nur für Anfänger sein?



Gruß Benny


----------



## hotte50 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*



BennyO schrieb:


> Wäre keine schlechte Idee.
> Würde an so einer Tour auch teilnehmen, oder soll die spiziell nur für Anfänger sein?
> Gruß Benny




nööööö..........so ein paar abgeklärte SuperProfis wie Du einer bist werden natürlich als Ausbilder für die Greenhörner benötigt....#6  damit uns Thomas99nulldingsbums auch mal Zeit für'n Schwätzchen hat :g:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*



> damit uns Thomas99nulldingsbums auch mal Zeit für'n Schwätzchen hat


Ihr werdet mich eh nich verstehen)
Ich kann alles außer hochdeutsch))
Fragt mal die anderen Ostfriesen))


----------



## hotte50 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr werdet mich eh nich verstehen)



ach watt.....wer Spätzle essen kann, der kann auch Hochdeutsch lernen......oder umgekehrt .....wir lernen schwäbisch....|rolleyes

ich hatte 3,5 Jahre einen schwäbischen Ausbilder....ist zwar schon etwas länger her.....aber ich wäre sicher wieder Ruck-Zuck drinnen...|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Moin Thomas

Super Geschrieben! Danke für die Mühe.

CU

Kai


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Gerne, freut mich doch wenns Euch gefällt )
Siehe auch hier>>>
Hab da halt mal so ein paar ältere Manuskripte gefunden )


----------



## BennyO (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Das habe ich nie von mir behauptet.
Aber Neulingen kann ich das Angeln auch erklären.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Hauptsache ne gute Mischung aus Anfängern und"etwas weniger Anfängern", jeder (wie eigentlich immer im Anglerboard) ist doch bei jeder Veranstaltung (so wir das hinkriegen) jederzeit willkommmen)


----------



## BennyO (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Da hast du recht.
Naja kann man ja mal drüber nachdenken, ob man sowas jetzt wirklich mal macht, mit welchem Kutter und und und




Gruß Benny


----------



## goeddoek (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Wo sind die "Anmeldebutton" #c

Wären mit zwei Leuten dabei - allein um unser schwäbisch aufzufrischen  :q:q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Ich bin eigendlich nur Jigger, hab mir aber jetzt ne neue "Solo-Pilk-Ausrüstung" zugelegt und werde sie am Sonntag das erste mal zum Einsatz bringen...



es freut uns#6
dass Du für alle Teilnehmer am Sonntag eine Combo zu Testzwecken zur Verfügung stellst:vik:
Dann kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen:q


----------



## hotte50 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anfängern und"etwas weniger Anfängern"



so ist es......sind wir nicht alle Anfänger ....  oder behauptet hier jemand er könne nix mehr dazu lernen ;+       :q:q:q


----------



## NorbertF (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Das klingt eigentlich als müsste das auch mit Gummifischen gehen. Wird das gemacht? Irgendwie hätte ich jetzt Lust das zhu probieren. Ist nur ein bissl weit


----------



## goeddoek (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*



Yupii schrieb:


> es freut uns#6
> dass Du für alle Teilnehmer am Sonntag eine Combo zu Testzwecken zur Verfügung stellst:vik:
> :q



DAS ist eine grrrann - di -oooose Idee #6#6#6


----------



## worker_one (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das klingt eigentlich als müsste das auch mit Gummifischen gehen.


Tut´s!:m


NorbertF schrieb:


> Wird das gemacht?


Jaaa!:vik:
http://img242.*ih.us/img242/3907/p4260255pr4.jpg
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img65.*ih.us/img65/265/p4260261sa0.jpg[/URL]


NorbertF schrieb:


> Irgendwie hätte ich jetzt Lust das zhu probieren.


Mach das!#6


NorbertF schrieb:


> Ist nur ein bissl weit


Stell dich mal nicht so an!#d|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Was haltet Ihr statt von Kutter von Kleinbooten mieten?
Wären wir sowohl zeitlich wie auch personenzahlmäßig unabhängiger?
Freitag abends Treffen mit Kennenlernen, grauer Theorie und so.
Samstags rausfahren und ausprobieren.
Samstag abend Klönschnack - wer will kann dann ja auch schón weiter, Sonntag gemeinsam frühstücken und tschüss...


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

wenn ihr so eine Sache auf einen Kutter durchziehen wollt,kann ich euch da vielleicht unterstützen.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Immer gut zu wissen!!
Danke Knurri.


----------



## BennyO (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Ja Kleinboot hört sich auch gut an ne?!
Aber dann bruach mal auch wieder so viele und dann ist das vielleicht nicht so ganz toll.
Fände das mit ner Kuttertour in diesem Fall etwas besser.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Krieg das für bis zu 30 Mann gebacken mit den Kleinbooten.


----------



## BennyO (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Mit welchem Anbieter denn und voralem von wo aus sollte es denn dann starten?




Gruß Benny


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Neustadt


----------



## BennyO (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Ach so
Ja von da bin ich auch schon mal los
DiE Boote sind auch nicht schlecht.
Naja kann man sich ja noch mal alles überlegen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## degl (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

@all,

zum "Solopilken" fällt mir spontan der 1.7. diesen Jahres ein.......

Da mußte ich "Solojiggen"............Pilkrute hatte irgenwie eine SIC-Einlage verloren und ich hatte nur meine Spinnrute mit 70gr Wg. dabei.......Leihrute vom Kumpel fertig gemacht,aber naja ist ja immer so ein leichtes Unbehagen.........wenn was passiert.
Also, ich hatte ne "Dorchbombe" mit 40gr. Wg dabei und einen 10cm Japanrot-twister......dat passt nich,so mein Nebenmann....egal,rein damit und...................ja am Ende des Tages 18 Portionsdorsche an der Spinnrute,welch ein Vergnügen und meine Nachbarn staunten nicht schlecht,hatten zwar alle mehr gefangen,hatten aber auch mehr "Anbißstellen an ihren Angeln.

Werde anfang August das Gleiche nochmal probieren und das dann auch mit Bildern hier einstellen...........#6

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Beschreibts gut:
Solo macht einfach mehr Spass!


----------



## BennyO (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*



degl schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> zum "Solopilken" fällt mir spontan der 1.7. diesen Jahres ein.......
> 
> ...


 



Petri zu dem Fang.




Gruß Benny


----------



## djoerni (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

neustadt ist ne feine adresse für so nen event. ist auch was für weniger seefeste. der gute mann vom angeltreff hat ja auch nen größeren kahn. würde dafür aber nen späteren termin im jahr festtackern. 
1. im moment sehr viele touris vor ort
2. hat man im späten herbst wenn der dorsch nicht so will ausweichfischarten (hering, wittling)


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

@ djoerni:
Genauso sehe ich das auch.
Im (Spät)Herbst dürfte es auch einfacher werden mal am Wochenende was zu kriegen (Unterkünfte/Boote/etc.)

Werd mich da diese/näxte Woche mal mit Jens absprechen was gehen kann, Kosten etc..


----------



## BennyO (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Der Termin hört sich ja schon mal ganz giut.
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob es was wird, wie es dann wird und was es kosten wird.



Gruß Benny


----------



## djoerni (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

die angstdrillinggeschichte kann zwar sehr erfolgreich sein, dass problem ist jedoch, dass  im eifer des gefechts sei es beim abschlagen oder nur ein wenig mehr welle gerade dieser zweite drilling sehr schmerzhaft in errinnerung bleiben kann! wie gesagt fängig ohne frage, aber eben nicht ganz ungefährlich!


----------



## BennyO (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Da muss ich dir recht geben.




Gruß Benny


----------



## djoerni (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

@thomas

wenns losgeht, sag ruhig bescheid! würde sonst auch diejenigen fahren, die eben nicht aufm kleinen kahn fahren wollen oder können!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*



> wenns losgeht, sag ruhig bescheid!


Logo)
Aber da müsen zuerst mal eineige Dinge abgeklärt werden was nicht von jetzt auf gleich geht (Übernachtung, "Seminarraum"; Verpflegung, Boote, Begleitkutter etc., etc...), vor allem weil ich gerade auch sonst viel zu tun habe.


----------



## djoerni (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

alles klar! meld dich wenn du nen termin hast und dann passt das!


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Danke für den Tip Djoerni!

Wäre auch interessiert, wenn es Kleinboote werden sollen 
bring ich meins auch mit. Sollten es größere werden stelle 
ich mich gerne als Kapitän zur Verfügung.


----------



## knutemann (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Kaum das Patent der Junge und schon nenn Containerschiff steuern wollen|kopfkrat:m
Wenns denn terminlich passt, bin ich bei kai mit aufm Kutter#6



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sollten es größere werden stelle
> ich mich gerne als Kapitän zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

@ Wolfgang Boote fahren auch ohne Papiere :q
Sollten es nur kleine Boote sein biste trotzdem auf mein Schaluppie eingeladen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Na Thomas... Da hassu ja was feines geschrieben und ins Rollen gebracht.... Auch wenn ich das Jiggen besser finde und mehr fange, bin ich bei einem gut durchdachten Event gerne dabei... Das ist ja ein Heimspiel für mich. Das kann ich mir doch nicht entgehen lassen, wenns terminlich passt #6#6#6!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Solopilken*

Jetzt gibts die richtigen Pilker dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110237
)))))


----------



## Sickly (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Solopilken*

Wo wird denn mehr gefangen im Durchschnitt, in der Andrift oder in der Abdrift. 
Habe gehört das bei machchen Kuttern die Seiten nicht bei jeder Drift gewechselt werden!?
Plane eine Ausfahrt von Sasssnitz ein ein paar Tagen


----------



## bossi (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Solopilken*

Ja Deine Andrift nent man auch zudrift.
und am meisten ist das die bessere seite weil du da schneller am fisch bist alls die anderen hinter dir! 
der nachteil ist du musst mehr arbeiten als wie auf der abdrift seite.
Gruß bossi


----------



## Zander 602 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Solopilken*

ein klares #6 zu deinem beitrag von einem solopilk kollegen und andrift fan (gut auf meinem boot such ich mir die seite aus:q)!!!
ich ,,jigge,, aber auch gerne solo,sprich mit gufi am 60 gr kopp,wenn die arme mal lahm sind...


----------

